# Backing tracks with synth.?



## JCNY (Jul 11, 2005)

I'd like to find some tracks I can play along with sort of like Tony Mac synth type material with just drums,bass,and synth. Is there such a company making this type a thing or ? Thank You, J.


----------



## NiMH (Jul 11, 2005)

JCNY said:


> I'd like to find some tracks I can play along with sort of like Tony Mac synth type material with just drums,bass,and synth. Is there such a company making this type a thing or ? Thank You, J.



How about some hardware or software to make your own backing music?


----------



## JCNY (Jul 12, 2005)

NiMH said:


> How about some hardware or software to make your own backing music?




If I can get around that I"d like to. I'd rather pay for the tracks already done up. Right now I just don't have the time. Let me know if you know anyone interested in that. If its respected member here on SS that offer is open.Anyone can pm me about it if thier interested.


----------



## Drew (Jul 12, 2005)

Aw, come on, making backings is half the fun.  I use Fruity Loops for all my drum sequencing, and half the time, when I don't pull up a backing track I've already recorded, I'll use it as a practice tool, as well - do a simple trance drum beat and then sketch out some chord changes with one of the synth pads - the orchestra pad owns, IMO. 

When I get a new computer and get online again, I'll gradly toss you a few of my backings, simply for the fuck of it, but learning how to record your own is a pretty valuable experience, IMO, and fruityLoops and a cheap bass will get you there and teach you a lot about arranging. 

-D


----------

